# HELP Sizing and delivery issues



## CT2 (Feb 19, 2004)

I need help. I ordered my bike the first week of November and still can't get a firm delivery date from Trialtir. It has suppossedly been out to paint for a month and could arrive in the next six weeks! Boy that is exciting, only 6+ months. 
I do have an another option I could get the next size up in a different color. My particulars: 5' 8.5" 155lbs. I ordered a 53cm after having test rode several Colnagos from 52cm - 55cm. I felt very stretched out on the 55 and a little stretched out on the 54. However my local dealer has been kind enough to lend me an older Colnago Dream in a 53cm, which I have been riding. Most of the time the 53cm feels pretty good, however sprinting in the drops the bike gets very squirelly, could this be that the bike is to small or is this indicative Colnago's.
Should I take the 54cm or hold out for the 53cm?
Input would be appreciated.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*More than height*

There's more to it than just height -- the "preferred" method at Colnago is to set you up relative to the bottom bracket, then see what top tube length works with about a 120 to 130 mm stem......

I am 5'9", wear a 30 inch inseam and 33 length sleeves, size 43 shoes, and am of generally "averaage" proportions. I ride a 54cm Colnago with a 130/44 Cinelli RAM on a 20mm steerer spacer, with 172.5 cranks.............. The bikes (C50, C40, Dream, Bititanio) are all set up the same, and none are squirrley under any circumstances. While size and setup can affect this, some components (bar and stem, wheels, cranks) can also have an effect.

Get to a professional fitter before you make such an investment -- it's worth it !!!


----------



## CT2 (Feb 19, 2004)

C50 said:


> There's more to it than just height -- the "preferred" method at Colnago is to set you up relative to the bottom bracket, then see what top tube length works with about a 120 to 130 mm stem......
> 
> I am 5'9", wear a 30 inch inseam and 33 length sleeves, size 43 shoes, and am of generally "averaage" proportions. I ride a 54cm Colnago with a 130/44 Cinelli RAM on a 20mm steerer spacer, with 172.5 cranks.............. The bikes (C50, C40, Dream, Bititanio) are all set up the same, and none are squirrley under any circumstances. While size and setup can affect this, some components (bar and stem, wheels, cranks) can also have an effect.
> 
> Get to a professional fitter before you make such an investment -- it's worth it !!!


I want to thank you for your input. We have the exact same measurements.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Come on out*

Come on out ot Phoenix and try mine ..............latest pic is under "renolds wheels" on this forum........Terry


----------

